# Canon 24-105 F4L for wedding on crop sensor?



## Ryan L (May 14, 2010)

Well I was really debuting between the 70-200 f4 IS or the 2.8 non IS. Now I am second guessing and thinking I should be getting the 24-105 f4 IS since I have a crop sensor and will be getting a 50d which is also a crop sensor.
*
I shoot a lot of sports, nature, but my friends wedding in August is really driving me toward the 24-105. It's outdoors so I dont think the f4 will be limiting me. I found one locally for 900 (used but in ex condition).

On my crop sensor do you think this will be a better option? They keep their value so it's not like I can't sell it later on and incur little loss. I really think the 70-200 f2.8 better suits my everyday needs. *Thoughts anyone?*

** **


----------



## Derrel (May 14, 2010)

Tough decision, but is this a sort of one-time deal (the wedding) and the desire to shoot that event well, versus a more long-term need for a fast tele-zoom lens? It sounds like it's that way to me. I dunno...the 24-105 L is a handy lens, but more so on FF than on 1.6x,although it is a good lens on 1.6x, it's just that it's missing that real wide-angle capability on a 1.6x body. If the 70-200 truly does better suit your everyday needs, it would probably better to go with your instincts and buy for your most-commonly needed types of situations, which would mean getting a 70-200,and using some other lens for the wedding.


----------



## bigtwinky (May 14, 2010)

If you are mainly shooting sports and nature, stick with the 70-200.  And even save up for the IS, or compensate by using a monopod or tripod if you get shaky.

If you want a wider lens for your friend's wedding, and this is your only wedding and you dont plan on doing weddings too often, rent a 17-55 f/2.8 lens, or a 24-70 f/2.8 lens, for the day.  You can use this rented lens along with your 70-200 and have a wide range covered.

On a crop, I would probably look at the 17-55.  17 is nice and wide on a crop for group shots and indoor / close quarters, and 55 can get some decent portraits.  If you are further back, put on the 70-200.

The goal for weddings, even outdoors, is the 2.8.  DOF control and for when it gets darker.  I understand its outside, but is the wedding over at 6pm when the sun goes down?


----------



## Ryan L (May 14, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Tough decision, but is this a sort of one-time deal (the wedding) and the desire to shoot that event well, versus a more long-term need for a fast tele-zoom lens? It sounds like it's that way to me. I dunno...the 24-105 L is a handy lens, but more so on FF than on 1.6x,although it is a good lens on 1.6x, it's just that it's missing that real wide-angle capability on a 1.6x body. If the 70-200 truly does better suit your everyday needs, it would probably better to go with your instincts and buy for your most-commonly needed types of situations, which would mean getting a 70-200,and using some other lens for the wedding.



This is a one time deal for now, someday I would love to do weddings but I wouldn't dare do one now and charge someone to donone now. The only thing that has me is my favorite lens is my 28-135 IS, focal length is similar and I am comfortable using it. I have a 50mm 1.8 I could use for portrait work at the wedding. Sports wise football is the use for the lens, even that's a stretch at 200mm, I have the kit 55-250 IS now that I use and it's...eh. The other sports are in the gymnasium and the 50mm 1.8 is my only option due to the awful lighting.


----------



## Ryan L (May 14, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> If you are mainly shooting sports and nature, stick with the 70-200.  And even save up for the IS, or compensate by using a monopod or tripod if you get shaky.
> 
> 
> The goal for weddings, even outdoors, is the 2.8.  DOF control and for when it gets darker.  I understand its outside, but is the wedding over at 6pm when the sun goes down?



I have a tripod, and looking at getting mono. The wedding is at 4pm and the pictures are before. 

I am impulsive and hate to wait, but I have heard before to get the 2.8 IS not the f4. I want a new toy now! Lol


----------



## IgsEMT (May 14, 2010)

My 2cents:
A lot, and I really mean* A LOT* has to do with your shooting style. If you prefer to shoot wide open, the perhaps 2.8 is what you need. My self, I show up with at least two strobe lights, bunch of speedlites and since sharpest apertures are usually 2-3 stops above the widest open, I rarely if ever need to shoot wider then 5.6; therefore for me 18-200 is a perfect lens. Of course, when I need to do something specific, thats when another lens comes out.
But thats my style


----------

